
YouTube’s policy on Patreon, external links will hit new creators hardest - Jerry2
https://www.polygon.com/2017/9/28/16380186/youtube-patreon-demonetization-policy
======
pizza
> _“Creators are being asked to join the YouTube Partner program, so that we
> can evaluate the validity of the channel, as well as determine whether the
> channel is following our community guidelines and advertiser policies”_

They should probably change their name from YouTube to AdTube..

------
godzillabrennus
This seems unfortunate for the creators.

It’s quite clear though that building a YouTube brand is a terrible business.

Hasn’t google made that clear for years?

